# Fun Survey...



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

another thread got me thinking. Just a short survey - how far does everyone travel to train, and how often? Now that gas is over $3 a gallon, it's getting to be a consideration


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

when not training at my home. 2 and a half hours twice a week. sometimes once. but when i get down that way not far at all.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

15 mins, 3-4 times a week. Would it be rude if I have a big grin on my face?:smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OH yea! My dog car, a Pontiac Vibe, get over 30 mpg also.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I usually train in the back yard with Steve. But if we go to Mike's then same old 2 hours he said! I want a hybrid! LOL


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

10 mins from home 3 times a week. Diesel is about 1 euro per liter. Benzine about 1.45 per liter


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been spoiled for at least a year now - my decoy (Justin) who is also a very good friend, drives two hours to help me. Usually we drive 5 minutes to where we are going to train. Very soon though a couple of other freinds ....Steve and Kim...... are going to ruin it all for me  and I will be driving the two hours - at least a couple of times a week My Tahoe is actually pretty good on gas.....shifts down from 8 cylinders to 4 on open highways and holds all my crates and equipment.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I've been spoiled for at least a year now - my decoy (Justin) who is also a very good friend, drives two hours to help me. Usually we drive 5 minutes to where we are going to train. Very soon though a couple of other freinds ....Steve and Kim...... are going to ruin it all for me  and I will be driving the two hours - at least a couple of times a week My Tahoe is actually pretty good on gas.....shifts down from 8 cylinders to 4 on open highways and holds all my crates and equipment.


 lol we wont ruin anything. :mrgreen: (side note we need a smiley that sticks his tongue out) and gotta love displacement on demand.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm lucky in that respect. I drive 25 miles one way to the office, then anywhere from 5 to 30 miles to train. The lucky part is, I drive a state vehicle that comes equipped with a most valuable option, a gas card. 

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

This is supposed to be a _fun_ survey? Geez! 

I drive about an hour and a half (95 miles) to training, once-a-week usually, unless there's a holiday or my TD is not going to be in the country or something. The last time we trained was May 6th, though. It's kind of annoying to not be on a more regular schedule, but I really don't have any other choice. My Forester gets about 25mpg. I wish it was more, but it's hard to find a car that crates will fit into that still has good mileage. :-({|=


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on where I'm training that night  1 location is 1.5 hours (each way) if traffic is good, it can be up to 3 hours if traffic is bad. The other main location is 1.25 hours (each way) if traffic is good. On a bad day I don't think it's taken over 1.75 hours. 

Once in awhile we train at the rodeo grounds near me, that's 20 minutes away  

I have a Dodge Ram, so my gas mileage isn't great. Need to consider getting another mini-van. Luckily I only work 8 miles from my house, so the gas money most people spend commuting to work, I spend commuting to dog training.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

45 minutes each way 3-5 days a week depending on what needs to be done.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Used to just be 15 minutes to the local club. Unfortunately, my schedule has changed on Sundays and they don't have Saturday morning training anymore (DH has got me convinced I shouldn't act like a heathen and should actually go to church on Sunday mornings instead of dog training, haha).  I guess I'll have to suck it up and drive 1.5 hours out to Bob's club on Saturday mornings when I get the new pup (when I'm not in the mood to go to the farmers market on Saturday mornings and get ground bison for the dogs for $1 a pound, woo hoo!).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I drive to North Carolina two to three times a year at respectively 3500 miles round trip, and for local training I drive a minimum of 260 round trip three times a month. 

A lot of training goes on here at my place and about 15 miles away on a friends place daily. 

Summertime my mileage goes way up as I travel to help with seminars and workshops with my trainer.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

whoa - driving 3500 miles - you win so far.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It's not that bad. This year in August I get to go with my Bloodhound, Mal, and the two GSD pups.   

It becomes a spectacle at times, but no one bothers me. 
Hence the big reason that I am going into training a PPD. I travel alone A LOT.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

We're on the lucky side right now. We go 35 miles twice a week. However, we also go 500 miles every couple months to train with someone else. AND, I try to get down to other fields [about 110 miles] every couple of months as well. 
But when we were in Arizona, we drove 110 miles every week to training, stayed there overnight, trained more, then came home.
We also have too many dogs we're training. So we usually end up driving 2 cars everywhere we go.
We're driving to Dogstock in Sacramento next month, and yep, you guessed it, we need two vehicles.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

As of just a couple months ago, I have to travel a whopping 100ft or so


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We drive about 130 miles at least once a week. When we train here "in town", it's usually about 20-25 miles, depending on where we go.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

6 Hours (each way), Once a week. Unless they are at a trial.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

We usually drive about 20 minutes or so 3-4 times a week; I've got a Chevy Colorade that gets about 25 mpg.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I WAS driving 2 hours to training 2 times per week and to events once a month also. That was last year when I spent well over $1000 p/month on the pooches (including event entrance fees, gas, vet, food, equipment, etc) :shock:

Now, with a baby, and it being so hot out during the day, I can only go to indoor training and only on the days that my husband can go with for an extra pair of hands. This does not happen often!

Thankfully, I have a training field right next to my yard. So I stay home and train at naptimes.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Most weekends it's a 270 mile round trip. Once a month or so it's 500 miles round trip.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Wednesdays are 100 mile round trip; Saturdays 70 mile round trip. And while it's a pain to stuff a crate in the back seat, I'm lucky to have a company car and a gas card!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, WE'LL never tell what you're using the company car for!! i have some good stories about cattle buyers and what they used their co. cars for and then got caught, but we won't go there tonight...


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Ann, does it have to do with cattle?  

Luckily our cars are for personal use also. They always recognize my car in the parking lot as the one with a crate in the backseat and the Doberman and "WOOF" bumper stickers on it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Ann, does it have to do with cattle?


ummm.....no, or with the purchase thereof....[-X


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I though I drove a long way to train, but after reading the other posts, perhaps not. 

The training club is about 60 miles away from where I live. (100km for us Canadians) Usually takes me and an hour or so each way on Sundays, but an hour and a half if I go during the week because of rush hour traffic. If I'm lucky on a weekday, I arrive while the helper is still working dogs and get at least a few minutes of training time.


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

For now we have the luxury to train in the same city as we live. It's about a 20 min drive to the club. We're considering moving out of the city though, and if we do that'll increase travel time to about hour.

Gas is hugely expensive here anyway, so we're kind of used to it. *quick calculation* we pay about $8.50 for a gallon of regular (geez... that sounds insane in dollars. Even to me...).

Edit to add: we train at the club twice a week.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

$8.50? I'd be buying a moped for sure!


----------

